# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  manjak plodne vode

## rinče

Molila bih vas za pomoć ako je itko imao slično iskustvo . Naime prjateljicu su mi zadržali u bolnici  prije dva tjedna jer navodno ima manjak plodne vode i beba je jako mala , a to su sve vidjeli samo na ultrazvuku .

zanima da li je uopće moguće vidjeti količinu plodne vode ultrazvukom ? jer meni su količinu  plodne vode mjerili amnioskopijom

i u 35 .tjednu njena beba je imala 2500g što se meni uopće ne ćini malo?

----------


## bimba iaia

To se i meni desilo u 1.trudnoći(granično manje pl.vode)...
....i zamisli vodu mi nisu nadolili,a ni beba nije baš izrasla jer je hrana malo  :/ 
I poslali su me poslje doma,a rodila sam normalno,bebu od 2840gr,koja danas s 2,5g ima 20kg i još cika   :Grin:  
Nek se ne sekira i neka navija da je puste doma.
Možda je i ona bila sitna beba...genetika,ha.

----------


## pale

I ja sam poslana u bolnicu pod sumnjom da imam manjak plodne vode. I meni je to dr vidila na ultrazvuku i onda je posumnjala na visoko prsnuće vodenjaka. Nosila sam zelenu pelenu   :Rolling Eyes:   da vide koliko toga istiće i na kraju sam imala upalu, ali nije bilo visoko prsnuće vodenjaka.Rodila sam u 35 tjednu trudnoće nevezano za ovo na što se sumnjalo, ali sam danas sretna što me dr poslala u bolnicu jer tko zna što se moglo dogoditi. E da, napravili su mi i amnioskopiju.

----------


## pale

Ma možda joj je i još nešto, meni su bili lagani trudovi, bila sam otvorena dva prsta...i na kraju sam rodila na carski zbog padanja otkucaja bebinog srca, tj beba je bila na zadak i sama sebi bi glavicom pritisnula pupčanu vrpcu  :Saint:

----------


## kli_kli

Mislim da je 2500g u 35. nedelji sasvim normalna tezina bebe  :Smile: 
Sad, za plodnu vodu moze da bude svasta, od pogresne procene (da to se odredjuje uzv-om) do nekih problema, ali definitivno se cesto desavaju greske pri proceni kolicine vode.

----------


## kljucic

Već sam jednom napisala na drugom, sličnom topicu o svojoj situaciji. Meni je u 31. tj. ustanovljen manjak na UZV, ali je manjak bio toliki da se izdaleka vidjelo da je nema. Čuvala sam trudnoću 2 mjeseca u Petrovoj i jedino što se moglo u toj situaciji napraviti je da sam svaki dan radila CTG i povremeno UZV da vidimo da beba napreduje. 
Rodila sam u 39. tj., dogovoreni carski, beba 2380 g i 45cm. Dakle, ovih 2500 mi se čini čisto ok.
Kod nas je uzrok manjka bilo to što su L. bubrezi prestali raditi, ali je ona svejedno bila 2 mjeseca (a možda i duže  :/ ) bez vode i najnormalnije napredovala i rasla. Mala fajterica   :Heart:  
Dakle, i da ima manjak (ako se on stvarno ustanovi, ako nije greška, meni su 3 doktora potvrdila), ništa se po tom pitanju ne može napraviti nego pratiti stanje pa je bolje biti u bolnici :/ 
Ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je lažna uzbuna.

----------


## Anemona

Prijateljica je imala manjak plodne vode, ali dr. nije to smatrao problemom. Bebica se rodila u 36 tjednu, znači malo ranije, ali prijateljica je bila otvorena od prvog dana, pa zato. Imala je normalnu kilažu, preko 3 kg. Jedino je dr. komentirao da se bebica u buši nije više okretala radi tog manjka vode, pa si je zaležala nogice, što se je samo ispravilo nakon 2 mjeseca. 
Naravno vjerojatno ovisi o tome koliki je taj manjak plodne vode, pa smatram da je procjena dr. jako važna.

----------


## sir_oliver

prijateljica je zbog manjka plodne vode primljena u bolnicu. nisu našli uzrok i poslali je iz pule za rijeku. oni ustanovili da cura unosi jako malo tekučine u organizam, par dana joj davali 4 litre infuzije i stvar se stabilizirala

----------


## Adi

meni je i u drugoj trudnoći ustanovljen manjak plodove vode. Sutra sam ponovno na uzvu pa će dr. vidjeti presjeke.
A baš pijem puno tekućine, jedino ne mirujem. Dr. mi ništa posebno nije rekao. Valda bi me ostavio u bolnici da je nešto hitno.
Doma baš nemogu mirovati jer imam curicu od 22mj.

Da li se baš mora ostati u bolnici?

----------


## pale

Ni moja se nije okretala,, vjerojatno zbog manjka plodne vode... zaležana glavica i nogice. Ajme izgledala je kao alien, ali se kroz par mjeseci sve ispravilo, a ja bila u panici kakvu će to glavu imati 8) Rodila se u 35 tjednu sa 2550 g

----------


## Adi

A šta znači AF1-6?

----------


## Sani1612

Adi AFI je ako se ne varam količina plodne vode.to oni mjere na uzv,meni je u 6. mj bio 17 a u 8. mj 11,ak sam ih dobro skužila količina pl vode se pred porod smanjuje.

----------


## upornamama

> Adi AFI je ako se ne varam količina plodne vode.to oni mjere na uzv,meni je u 6. mj bio 17 a u 8. mj 11,ak sam ih dobro skužila količina pl vode se pred porod smanjuje.


Točno, AFI je količina pl. vode (amniotic fluid index), koja se mjeri u 4 "džepa" u maternici. Manjak plodne vode naziva se oligohidramnion.

----------


## Adi

hvala

znaeči ovo moje nije zabrinjavajuće?
joj jedva čekam danas uzv. Ne želim scenarij od prvog poroda. A to je da je bebač ostao bez kisika i hitaaaaaaaaan carski. Sva sreća sve je prošlo super

----------


## Sani1612

adi javi nam kasnije kak je prošao uzv. bit će sigurno sve u redu.

----------


## Adi

ovako na uzv-u je manjak plodove vode, ali presjeci su ok, srce ok, beba lijepo diše pa me je dr. Habek naručio za sljedeći petak na ctg i uzv pa kao onda ćemo se dogovoriti hoćemo li ponovno carski ili nema potrebe.
Međutim njega nema taj dan pa će to napraviti dr. Bekavac, koju nikada nisam vidjela. Pa ću se valda s njom dogovoriti oko svega.

Nego sad strahujem do petka jer imam prvo loše iskustvo.
Ali sve dok se bebač miče valda je ok.

----------


## upornamama

Adi, kod tebe je sad jako bitno da pratiš pokrete bebe.
Ako su ti protoci i ctg u redu, mislim da ti neće raditi carski.

----------


## Sani1612

Adi glavno da je sve super.Slažem se sa upornommamom,neće biti potrebe za carskim ak sve do petka ostane tak dobro.A dr.Bekavac je meni osobno bila odlična.

----------


## Adi

hvala cure  :Love:

----------


## Smajlić

podižem temu.
danas saznala da i ja imam manjak plodne vode ( u bolnici u VŽ, ne znam kako to prije moj gin nije primijetio) i zato je beba na zadak (35+4).
Posteljica je počela sazrijevati, trebam se češće kontrolirati, dakle ctg + uzv radi praćenja količine plodove vode.
Zanima me jel još tko u međuvremenu imao manjak pl. vode te kako je završilo?
Inače je s mojom bebom sve ok, protoci i ctg za sada uredni, težina oko 2600 grama.

----------


## chiarita2

meni je danas ustanovljen manjak plodne vode, inače sam 36 plus 1 tt, mjere bebe su ok, glavica je kao nešto manja za 35 tt, a opseg trbuha za 37 tt, težina 2900 g. prvo dijete sam rodila dogovorenim carskim sa 37 plus 3 zbog zastoja u razvoju i isto je bio manjak plodne vode. rekao mi je dr. da dođem već sutra u bolnicu na ctg i onda u ponedjeljak pa nadalje svaka 2-3 dana a da bi me za cca dva tjedna vjerojatno hospitalizirao. sad meni nije jasno, kako može pratiti plodnu vodu pomoću ctg-a? ili bebi padnu otkucaji srca ako nema dosta vode?! zašto hospitalizacija? kaže on preventivno jer je prvi porod carski pa da se nešto ne zakomplicira ako krene spontano ovaj puta a ja sam na 10 minuta od bolnice i ne vjerujem da ne bi stigla reagirati kada bi nešto pošlo po zlu?! molim Vas koje ste iskusnije da mi malo ovo pojasnite i kažete što da radim?????
hvala unaprijed!

----------


## berlinka

Podižem temu jer je meni danas na kontrolnom uzv ustanovljen manjak plodne vode. Inače, danas sam 40 plus 2, dakle termin mi je već prošao, a beba je procijenjena na 4 kg. S obzirom na sve to ginekolog smatra da će porod možda trebati ubrzati, pa sutra idem na konzultacije u bolnicu. Ono čega se ja najviše bojim jest indukcija, pogotovo s obzirom na veličinu bebe. Čitala sam i da M. Odent preferira carski rez u odnosu na indukciju. Ima li tko kakvih iskustava - treba li u slučaju manjka plodne vode porod ubrzavati, i na koji način? Inače, odabrala sam bolnicu koja nije ljubiteljica carskih rezova pa se bojim da oni ne bi pod svaku cijenu forsirali vaginalno. Ja bih, naravno, najradije sve potpuno prirodno, ali ako ne može prirodno možda je carski ipak bolja opcija???

----------


## bibai

Na koji će način ubrzati porod ovisi o niz faktora (zrelost cerviksa, procjena veličine beba/zdjelica, ishod prvog poroda, eventualna hitnost poroda,...). 
Moj je 1. porod induciran tj. ubrzan u 35. tjednu dripom (uz moje trudove) zbog niza razloga koji su doveli do loših protoka i gotovo nestanka plodne vode. Ja sam se "glupavo" opirala indukciji jer  psihički nisam bila spremna.
Danas sam zahvalna na njihovom pritisku jer da smo čekali još koji dan nisam sigurna da bi L. bio živ. Rodio se sav edematozan (prestao je mokriti u trbuhu). Nakon izmokravanja uz lijekove izgubio je u 24 h života više od 20% težine. 
UZV je tjedan dana ranije bio super kao i CTG dan pred porod.

Vjerujem da će vam gore ponuditi najbolju opciju.

U svakom slučaju, sretno!  :Zaljubljen: 
I da nam se uskoro javiš sa sretnim vijestima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Izija sam rodila sa 41+3, indukcijom. Bio je tezak 4050g. Tri dana pre toga sam provela u porodilistu pokusavajuci da odlozim indukciju, ali poceli su da mi govore da je manje plodove vode, i iako je ctg bio ok, pritisak mi je bio prevelik, tako da sam na kraju pristala. Bila sam otvorena 3-4cm (toliko sam se otvorila bez trudova za ta tri dana u porodilistu), a babica koja mi je dozirala drip je bila stvarno divna, i pustala je minimum jer je videla da sve ide ok, da dobro reagujem. Imala sam pazue od 2 minuta izmedju trudova, poslednnjih 10-ak trudova me nije ni malo bolelo (!), a Izi je "propao" kroz porodjajni kanal, dok sam stajala na nogama.
Samo sam sela na krevet da bi i lekar bio tu, i izasao je. Divan porodjaj, bez obzira na indukciju. 
Verujem da tu gde jesi nece biti nekih neugodnosti sa dripom na kakve smo se navikli iz ovdasnjih prica, i da ce sve proci super.

----------


## berlinka

bibai, kli kli  :Kiss:  

imam dobre vijesti, a to je da se plodna voda obnovila i da je sve ok - beba je fit, posteljica, protoci, a ctg je pokazao i 2 truda na koje beba super reagira - što je njima jako važno.
druga stvar, strahovala sam od indukcije zbog načina na koji se to provodi u našim bolnicama i horror priča koje sam ovdje pročitala, ali imate pravo da su ovdje stvari potpuno drugačije. prije uzv pregleda, pričala sam s babicom, ona je po opipu trbuha zaključila da plodne vode ima, što se kasnije potvrdilo uzv-om. potvrdila mi je ovo što je i bibai rekla. ponekad treba potaknuti/pripomoći - ako uvjeti u maternici postaju preloši, beba više nije fit što je važno jer ipak ju očekuje "težak rad" poroda. no u tom slučaju, mi bismo zajedno sjele i dogovarale najbolju opciju, primjerice homeopatiju. dakle, ta "indukcija" je blaga, nježna, individualna... ono što je jako lijepo, puno pozornosti posvećuju psihičkom stanju trudnice, ja sam se nakon posjeta klinici osjećala kao da sam bila u nekoj wellness ustanovi, opušteno i sretno. nadam se da će tako biti do kraja i da se uskoro javljam s dobrim vijestima.  :Smile:

----------


## bibai

:Klap:  za pregled, pristup, a najviše za dobar nalaz.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Petronjela

Pozdrav cure! Ja imam manjak plodne vode od 39.tj., bebač je bio procjenjen na 3300g., kao sve je ok, to je normalno za pred porod, čak su i trudići počeli i onda prestali.
Sada sam 40+5, jučer dvaput bila na ctg-u jer prvi nije bio ok, i dalje manjak plodne vode, protoci uredni, trudovi tu i tamo al uvijek prestanu.
Ponovno sam na pregledu sutra..Neznam šta da mislim i kako da se smirim. Koliko se čeka bilo šta nakon termina ako se ja ne otvaram a ctg nije bajan?

----------


## berlinka

> Pozdrav cure! Ja imam manjak plodne vode od 39.tj., bebač je bio procjenjen na 3300g., kao sve je ok, to je normalno za pred porod, čak su i trudići počeli i onda prestali.
> Sada sam 40+5, jučer dvaput bila na ctg-u jer prvi nije bio ok, i dalje manjak plodne vode, protoci uredni, trudovi tu i tamo al uvijek prestanu.
> Ponovno sam na pregledu sutra..Neznam šta da mislim i kako da se smirim. Koliko se čeka bilo šta nakon termina ako se ja ne otvaram a ctg nije bajan?


Petronjela, u sličnoj smo situaciji, ja sam na plus 6 danas. ctg doduše dobar, ali neka druga doc danas nije baš bila sigurna u količinu plodne vode. Uglavnom, ja sam totalno smirena i nije mi teško čekati porod, ali mi okolina stvara pritisak, i to mi ide na živce. Doktorica mi je danas rekla da razmislim hoćemo li to malo potaknuti... Zašto, ak je sve ok? Dobila sam neko eterično ulje da se mažem s njim po trbuhu 2x dnevno - potiče trudove.

----------


## Petronjela

> Petronjela, u sličnoj smo situaciji, ja sam na plus 6 danas. ctg doduše dobar, ali neka druga doc danas nije baš bila sigurna u količinu plodne vode. Uglavnom, ja sam totalno smirena i nije mi teško čekati porod, ali mi okolina stvara pritisak, i to mi ide na živce. Doktorica mi je danas rekla da razmislim hoćemo li to malo potaknuti... Zašto, ak je sve ok? Dobila sam neko eterično ulje da se mažem s njim po trbuhu 2x dnevno - potiče trudove.


Ma čak nije problem u okolini koja nezna ništa o tome. Naravno ljudi pričaju svašta al stvarno svašta.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nego i doktori i sestre nisu suglasni kad se radi o manjku plodne vode. Ja znam da je to normalno za pred kraj trudnoće al već tri tjedna je kraj trudnoće tako da više baš i nisam smirena..
A o kakvom se ulju radi? nema štetnosti za bebu?

----------


## berlinka

> Ma čak nije problem u okolini koja nezna ništa o tome. Naravno ljudi pričaju svašta al stvarno svašta.  Nego i doktori i sestre nisu suglasni kad se radi o manjku plodne vode. Ja znam da je to normalno za pred kraj trudnoće al već tri tjedna je kraj trudnoće tako da više baš i nisam smirena..
> A o kakvom se ulju radi? nema štetnosti za bebu?


Nemam pojma kakvo je ulje u pitanju. Rekli su mi da će mi nešto dati, nisam skužila što (u Njemačkoj sam, pa kad je nešto nepoznato, onda mi i jezik dodatno otežava). Dali su mi to u jednoj velikoj šprici s čepom, izgleda i miriše kao eterično ulje pa sam pitala je li eterično ulje i potvrdili mi. Možda neka mješavina. Sigurno mi to ne bi dali u rodilištu da je štetno za bebu...
Ja sam do nedavno zračila savršenim mirom i veselila se porodu. Sad me jednostavno strah da neće krenuti prirodno, a i beba je velika, a ja nježne građe. (Iako sam već uspješno rodila veliku bebu.) Strah me svake intervencije, ali i rizika prenošene trudnoće.  :Sad:

----------


## Petronjela

> Nemam pojma kakvo je ulje u pitanju. Rekli su mi da će mi nešto dati, nisam skužila što (u Njemačkoj sam, pa kad je nešto nepoznato, onda mi i jezik dodatno otežava). Dali su mi to u jednoj velikoj šprici s čepom, izgleda i miriše kao eterično ulje pa sam pitala je li eterično ulje i potvrdili mi. Možda neka mješavina. Sigurno mi to ne bi dali u rodilištu da je štetno za bebu...
> Ja sam do nedavno zračila savršenim mirom i veselila se porodu. Sad me jednostavno strah da neće krenuti prirodno, a i beba je velika, a ja nježne građe. (Iako sam već uspješno rodila veliku bebu.) Strah me svake intervencije, ali i rizika prenošene trudnoće.


Potpuno te shvačam! I ja se bojim neke nasilne intervencije al opet bi rađe tako nešto nego da nešto krene po zlu. I ovako u trudnoći imamo dovoljno briga ali nisam očekivala još i taj rizik prenošenja.
Nadam se da će i tebi i meni bebač odlučiti izaći uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## bamby

hallo svima  :Very Happy:  ja sam bila u mnogo tezoj  situaciji...doktor koji mi je vodio trudncu nazalost mi nije rekao da imam manje plodne vode i nazalost kod mene je to izazvalo puno vece probleme zato nemogu da ne ispricam svoju situaciju..u 35 tjednu trudnoce sam dobila bolove i otisla u bolnicu gdje sam i saznala za taj problem i naravno ostala sam na promatranju..prvi dan sam dobila spricu za razvijanje bebinih pluca i takodje i sutradan,medjutim od zadnje sprice mora proci 48 sati da bi pocela djelovat.  :Crying or Very sad:  nije uspjelo navecer sam dobila jake bolove za poroda..osjetila sam to je mi je drugo dijete.. ali na ctg se bolovi nisu pokazivali,beba je bila sasvim mirna..cekala sam do ujutro i vise nisam mogla izdrzat...poslije podne su ustanovili da da je beba podigla se skroz visoko pod pluca i da se nemoze okrenut a ja sam bila otvorena 4 cm...porodili su me na carski ali moja beba nije bmogla disat sama pa su ga prikljucili na aparate nebi li pomoglo ali nazalost moja beba nije mogla izdrzat...ZATO MOLIM VA PAZITE KOJEM LJEKARU IDETE I NEMOJTE DA VAM TRUDNOCU VODI SAM JEDAN..PRONADJITE VISE NJIH BUDITE SIGURNI DA JE SVE UREDU....

----------


## bamby

hallo svima...moram da vam ispricam svoju tragicnu pricu da vam dam do znanja da netreba nagadjat ovo je ono je vec provjerit al sigurnooo....imala sam bolove od pocetka trudnoce al ljekarmi je stalno govorio sve je uredu to je normalno u drugoj trudnoci jer je maternica spustena i ja sam vjerovala...medjutim u 35 tjednu trudnoce sam dobila bolove i slucajno odem u bolnicu misleci da su lazljivive ali tamo sam saznala za manjak plodne vode..i morala sam ostat na posmatranju..taj dan kad sam dosla dobila sam spricu za razvijenje bebinih pluca,tako je bilo i sutradan bolovi su prestali..ali od zadnje sprice mora proc 48 sati da bi pocela djelovat na bebu..ja nisam mogla izdrzat drugi dan sam dobila jake bolove ali na ctg se nisu pokazivali i tekli su mi da moram cekat..ja sam kao i svaka majeka trpila bolove mad asam znala da su to trudove..trpila sam do jutra i nisam mogla vise ,bolovi su bili sve jaci..kad sam otisla na pregled ja sam bila vec 4 cm otvorena ali beba zbog manjka vode nije mogla da se okrene i podigla se visoko pod pluca da je i mene stiskalo nisam mogla da disem..uradili su carski rez..od silne radosti nisam razmisljala zasto mi nisu bebu pokazali kad se rodio da ga vidim jer moja beba nije bila uredu,nije mogo da dise sam...prikljucili su ga na aparate al nakon 5 dana moja beba je umrla...TESKIM SRCEM I SA MNOGO SUZA SAM VAM OVO NAPISALA JER NEBI ZELJELA DA SE IKOM TO DESI...ZATO MOLIM VAS NEMOJTE NAGADJAT I POREDIT SE S DRUGIMA JER NIJEDNA TRUDNOCA NIJE ISTA I DOBRO PAZITE KOJI DOK. VAM VODI TRUDNOCU. to je neopisiv bol koji se nikad nemoze zaboravit

----------


## Tea-zg

Bokic svima!  Sada sam bila na pregledu i ginkcka mi je rekla da je afi 16. Ja sam u 40tj t. Pa me zanima sto to znaci, dali je to u redu, trebam li se brinuti?

----------

